# Carfax please!



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys... my carfax just expired and now they won't let me sign up again until 6 months from now. Can somebody please run this for me... 

3N1CB51D2YL346557

Thanks guys.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

GOOD NEWS - CARFAX Certified History - Guaranteed! 
This 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) qualifies for the CARFAX Certified History, a guarantee worth up to $5,000 that protects you from buying a vehicle that had severe damage, major odometer problems, or Lemon history reported to a Department of Motor Vehicles. 

1. ACCIDENT CHECK 

Total Loss Check No Severe Accidents Reported to DMV - GUARANTEED! 
Other Accident Indicators No Accident Indicators Reported 
2. MILEAGE ACCURACY CHECK 

Truth-In-Mileage Check No Odometer Problems Reported to DMV - GUARANTEED! 
Odometer Rollback Check No Potential Odometer Rollback Found 
Mileage Consistency Check No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found 
3. LEMON CHECK® 
No Manufacturer Buyback Reported to DMV - GUARANTEED! 
4. OWNERSHIP CHECK 

Number of Owners 2 Estimated Owner(s) 
Type of Owners Originally Registered as a Lease Vehicle 
5. RECALL CHECK 
NISSAN does not report recalls to CARFAX 
6. WARRANTY CHECK 
2 months or 23,286 miles remaining on the basic warranty 
DETAILED VEHICLE HISTORY 7 HISTORY RECORDS REPORTED 
Tell us what you know about this vehicle 



CARFAX does not inspect vehicles. This vehicle may have problems that have not been reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection is recommended. How CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's history. 





Today's leading safety and reliability information for the 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE all in one report. Click on the link below to view your FREE report: 
SAFETY & RELIABILITY REPORT Crash Tests, Reliability Ratings, Theft Ratings and more... 




Year/Make/Model: 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE

Body Style: SEDAN 4 DR 
Engine: 1.8L L4 EFI DOHC 
Fuel: GASOLINE 
Driveline: FRONT WHEEL DRIVE 
Manufactured in: MEXICO 
Safety Equipment: ABS Optional, Dual front air bags/active (manual) belts 

Standard Equipment: Power Windows Optional, Power Steering, Air Conditioning, AM / FM Cassette, Power Brakes, Tilt Wheel 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Still looking for the perfect NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE? Check out a list of them in your area. 




Total Loss Check: 


GOOD NEWS! This 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) has had no severe accidents or other total loss events reported to CARFAX from a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV). This vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Certified History, a guarantee worth up to $5,000. 

No Salvage Title Reported No Loss Due To Fire Title Reported 
No Junk Title Reported No Flood Damage Title Reported 
No Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Reported No Hail Damage Title Reported 
No Dismantled Title Reported No Canadian Total Loss Record Reported 

Other Accident Indicators: 


This 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) has had no accident indicators reported to CARFAX from its sources. This section checks for accidents and/or related damage reported from many public and private sources. Not all accidents are reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection completed by your dealer or professional mechanic is recommended. 

No Salvage Auction Record Reported No Crash Test Vehicle Record Reported 
No Fire Damage Record Reported No Airbag Deployment Record Reported 
No Police Accident Record Reported No Damage Disclosure Record Reported 


CARFAX depends on public and private sources for its accident data. Each one of these sources has different processing times. CARFAX can only report what is in our database on 23.Oct.2003 09:42:50. New data will result in a change to this report. 
Not all accidents are reported to the Police. Tell us if you know of other fender benders, accidents or damage. 

Accident Check FAQs: 
How CARFAX Customers use this section | Insurance claims on CARFAX? | About accident reports | Accident statistics 

CARFAX Help Center | Glossary | Register FREE Guarantee 





Truth-In-Mileage Check: 


This 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) had no odometer problems reported to a DMV under the Federal Truth-In-Mileage Act. This Act requires owners to disclose odometer problems and an accurate reading when a vehicle is sold. This vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Certified History, a guarantee worth up to $5,000. 

No Not Actual Mileage Title Reported: 
Title issued by DMV when the owner discloses mileage fraud or a broken odometer. 
No Exceeds Mechanical Limits Title Reported: 
Title issued by DMV when the owner discloses an odometer rollover. 


Odometer Rollback Check: 


CARFAX found no odometer rollbacks for this 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557). Rollbacks reported in this section originate from readings collected by a DMV or other verifiable source. 

Mileage Consistency Check: 


CARFAX analyzed the mileage history for this 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) and found no inconsistent odometer readings. 

Date: Mileage: 
11/04/2000 16 
05/03/2002 12,714 



GOOD NEWS! This 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) has had no Manufacturer Buyback (LEMON) reported to CARFAX from a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV). This vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Certified History, a guarantee worth up to $5,000. 

Ownership History: 


CARFAX estimates that this 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) has had 2 owner(s). CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history and other supporting events to identify potential ownership transfers. In compliance with the U.S. privacy laws, CARFAX does not collect or report owner names or addresses. 

Estimated Owners: Date: Location: 
1st owner 12/08/2000 Florida 
2nd owner 06/07/2002 Florida 

Types of Owners: 


This 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) was originally registered as a Lease Vehicle. 

No Private Use Registration Reported No Fleet Registration Reported 
Lease Registration Reported No Commercial Registration Reported 
No Rental Registration Reported No Non-Profit Registration Reported 
No Government Registration Reported No Built to Non U.S. Standards Record Reported 
No Taxi Registration Reported 

Do you have information about how this vehicle was used or driven? Tell us what you know. 

NISSAN does not report recall information for specific vehicles to CARFAX. 
Go to the CARFAX SAFETY & RELIABILITY REPORT for recalls issued by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration for the 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE. You can also contact an authorized dealership or NISSAN at 1-800-647-7266 to find out if this 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557) still has recalls that require repair. 



CARFAX searched more than 2.36 billion records from over 4,000 different public and private sources and found 7 record(s) for this 2000 NISSAN SENTRA/XE/GXE (3N1CB51D2YL346557). 

Date: 
Mileage Reading: 
Source: 
General Comments: 


11/04/2000 16 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Dallas, TX
Odometer reading reported


12/01/2000 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Dallas, TX
Registered as
lease vehicle


12/08/2000 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Dallas, TX
Title #0082285008
Title issued
First owner reported
Loan or lien reported
Registered as lease vehicle


12/08/2000 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Irving, TX
Title #0082285008
Title issued
Registered as lease vehicle


03/05/2001 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Dallas, TX
Title #0082285008
Title issued
Loan or lien reported
Registered as lease vehicle


05/03/2002 12,714 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Tavares, FL
Odometer reading reported


06/07/2002 Florida
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Tavares, FL
Title #0082285008
Title issued
New owner reported
Loan or lien reported


10/23/2003 Consumer resource: 
Edmunds.com Manufacturer-Recommended Maintenance Schedules


----------



## danponjican (Jun 16, 2003)

I could use one too... I know it's not a Sentra but boy it's a beauty!

1FAFP47V0XF199207

Thanks


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

It qualifies for the clean title guarantee, but has a "curbstoner"flag. 5 year old car, and its had 4 owners. Three of them in the past 7 months. Clean title, no accidents, though. You know that a '99 Cobra also didn't have the HP rating corret, right?


----------



## danponjican (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, SVT did a recall on it and replaced a bunch of parts to bring it up to the 320 advertised HP.

Now I got to find a place to check to see if the VIN has the recall performed. 

Hey man I appreciate your help.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, it has had the recall performed. THere are no open recalls on the car.


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Bump


----------



## vincheck (Apr 26, 2009)

*free carfax login - almost*

hey guys,

why do we spend time looking for free carfax login passwords when we can get reports as cheap as peanuts: VinKeys - Detailed Car Histories


----------



## undecided (Sep 13, 2009)

*A favor to ask....*

I have been looking for some help lost my job. I really need to know what the carfax reports say about my vehicle its not a nissan its a ford. here is the vin if anybody will help please. And i have a story. My friends nissan titan well he was in a wreck the stability control activated and he ended up doing a 360 degree spin in the air from front end to back end and also did one from left side to right side, insurance tolaled the truck, as well the frame was bent and the tail pipes wrapped around the spare tire. If you want photos i can try and get them but here is my vin number for my vehicle.....

1FTYR14U43PB66562


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I need a carfax report to determine what has been done to my pathfinder for saftey reasons.... anyone that can run one for me would be greatly appreciated. PM me for the VIN.


----------

